# SS.org Shred Off! Post vids of your wankery!



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 11, 2011)

Over on HCAF a while back, someone started a "show us what you got" thread. This is by no means a contest or any sort of dicksizing measure or anything like that. Playing really fucking fast is fun, so have some fun and play fucking fast! Post up vids of you own wankery for all to enjoy this holiday season


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice burning dude 

This thread has piqued my interest - I shall watch with interest and possibly ask for tabs ^^


----------



## JamesM (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll watch on the sidelines and cry softly to myself.


----------



## jordanky (Dec 11, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I'll watch on the sidelines and cry softly to myself.



Right there with you brother.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 11, 2011)

wankity wank


----------



## Uncreative123 (Dec 11, 2011)

uploading video now lol.....

fuuu, will take another hour, and I'll be gone by then. Will update once home.


----------



## Holicx (Dec 11, 2011)

this thread got my attention 
Here is some simple stuff i like to do 
Some good shred at 2:20
Watch in 480 for better quality sound


----------



## MikeH (Dec 11, 2011)

Here's a :06 little run I really enjoyed playing. This was almost 3 years ago, though. I'll get around to uploading something once I have a full setup again.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't have any videos of me shredding, but I just recorded a little something using Gearbox and Audacity... it's a little sloppy in places and I was getting some string noise but it isn't terrible:

It's not a contest... by ConnorF on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

There's no structure to it at all - not in any particular key and almost completely improvised. Just me having a (musical equivalent of a) wank.


----------



## velvetkevorkian (Dec 11, 2011)

Holicx said:


> this thread got my attention
> Here is some simple stuff i like to do
> Some good shred at 2:20
> Watch in 480 for better quality sound




Holy awesome tapping, Batman


----------



## Jackrat (Dec 11, 2011)

Not original but definitely shred


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 11, 2011)

Been wanting to learn prison born recently! did you use a tab? where can i find it?


----------



## guitareben (Dec 11, 2011)

I almost went "pfffft" at this thread, but then i realised it knew it was a self indulgent shred fest (in a good way! I agree that shredding is fun (for the player)), so... awesome 

Good stuff here


----------



## Jackrat (Dec 11, 2011)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Been wanting to learn prison born recently! did you use a tab? where can i find it?


Yes! I used a tab from ultimateguitar


----------



## Uncreative123 (Dec 11, 2011)

lol, just threw something together real quick. All improv, first take, as little continuity as possible- haha. Just wanted a vid with the P4 more than anything else.


----------



## berserker213 (Dec 11, 2011)

Uncreative123 said:


> lol, just threw something together real quick. All improv, first take, as little continuity as possible- haha. Just wanted a vid with the P4 more than anything else.




i used to shred like that. then i took an arrow to the knee.

btw - nice petrucci ibanez in the background


----------



## xeL (Dec 11, 2011)

berserker213 said:


> i used to shred like that. then i took an arrow to the knee.
> 
> btw - nice petrucci ibanez in the background



And between his hands.


----------



## Splinterhead (Dec 11, 2011)

Major skills all around!! Nice!


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 11, 2011)

starts slow, only LOVE one little lick in there



from december 19 2010, its more shreddy i guess, skip 10 seconds in i hate the beginning, and most of the phrasing
2:10-2:36 is my fav part


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Dec 11, 2011)

I never shred. Didn't learn how as it doesn't interest me


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Dec 11, 2011)

dont really have time to record a video right now, so heres one that I did a while ago, sweeps anyone?


----------



## Holicx (Dec 12, 2011)

velvetkevorkian said:


> Holy awesome tapping, Batman



hehehe thanks bro


----------



## Blind Theory (Dec 12, 2011)

I'd get banned if I posted a video of me wanking. I thought nudity was prohibited here anyways!


Seriously cool stuff in this thread. I suck at any form of shred but I have a little warm up sweep/legato thing I do that I could record tomorrow and throw up. I'm almost too self conscience to do it  You guys are really fucking good.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Dec 12, 2011)

There will be a direct correlation to thread views and number of guitars on eBay.


----------



## raybeast (Dec 12, 2011)

Here's some stuff I recorded when I decided to join the BGYL - Bedroom Guitar Youtube Legion 

Here's a cover of the solo to Circus Maximus' "A Darkened Mind", too lazy for a backing track:



A wanky bedroom guitar clip with max shreddage:



And some 7-string sweeping stuff I've been messing with:




...and also a tremelo wank vid! Woohoo! Everyone likes funky noises!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 12, 2011)

Things to note after distributing "likes" to participants:

I must listen to some Born of Osiris. 
It's a long way from 1992
Never post a video on YT - _ever_

Keep 'em coming


----------



## Harry (Dec 12, 2011)

raybeast said:


> Here's some stuff I recorded when I decided to join the BGYL - Bedroom Guitar Youtube Legion
> 
> And some 7-string sweeping stuff I've been messing with:




Holy fuck. You do 7 string sweeps and quite cleanly at that while I'm struggling to do 5 string sweeps on a good day


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 12, 2011)

Not exactly mindless wank, as I don't really like to do that on any of my songs, but they do have their really tricky bits:


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 12, 2011)

Where are all the female entrants? Oh wait...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 12, 2011)

Fake and Gay.

Also tabs.

On a Mug. 

Mainly that sweeping/economy picked run repeated in three positions. Me likey


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 12, 2011)

why cant we have a "who-can-use-the-most-delay-pedals-to-hide-the-fact-they- arent that-great-at guitar-but-like-to-overuse-effects-and-call-it 'art'" competition.

because i would own the shit out of most people on here. BloodyInferno may be a worthy rival though since we are gay for effects (if i remember correctly)


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 12, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> Fake and Gay.
> 
> Also tabs.
> 
> ...



It's just 9th arpeggios interspersed with straight minor / major counterparts - I'm such a sucker for 9ths.


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 12, 2011)

Jstring said:


> Where are all the female entrants? Oh wait...



shes is a member here


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 12, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> It's just 9th arpeggios interspersed with straight minor / major counterparts - I'm such a sucker for 9ths.



See now you've explained it all the mystique is lost 

That said, it's still cool. You should release an Atonement tab. book.......

(or something)


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 12, 2011)

The mystique is never in the notes, it's in what you do with them. A lot of Shawn Lane's passages was harmonically extremely simple, yet the twist in the execution was far greater than the mere harmonic designation of what was taking place.


----------



## raybeast (Dec 12, 2011)

Holy Funderthuck Fred, that is some gosh darned amazing stuff right there. Just bought your album  waiting on a digital download link now. Those tracks...and those guitars!!!



Harry said:


> Holy fuck. You do 7 string sweeps and quite cleanly at that while I'm struggling to do 5 string sweeps on a good day



Cheers dude, I can usually do them cleaner than that, it was a bit of a pain without a drum track because the rhythm changes in the tappy bit


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 12, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> The mystique is never in the notes, it's in what you do with them. A lot of Shawn Lane's passages was harmonically extremely simple, yet the twist in the execution was far greater than the mere harmonic designation of what was taking place.



Yes, Shawn playing bebop scales alternating with dominant arpeggios and augmented stretchy licks in the same second was extremely simple 

It is in the execution to some degree of course - the lovely rolling/expanding effect of playing arpeggios as you do like an upward cascade lends the lick a lot of gravitas, as does playing freely with time rather than rigidly sitting on the beat.

Which is also something you do. You git


----------



## Ulvhedin (Dec 12, 2011)

Seems like I gotta work on my speed for,lets say.. five years!
Alot of clean sweeps here, I'd only dream about that yet..

Bought your bundle, Fred! Didnt know you had released anything until now. Looking forward to hear it in proper quality


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you so much to raybeast and Ulvhedin.  Glad you dig my songs, guys.

Also, Ulvhedin, your real name is unbeliavably kvlt and tr00 to a foreigner like me, I kid you not! Haha!


----------



## Ulvhedin (Dec 12, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Thank you so much to raybeast and Ulvhedin.  Glad you dig my songs, guys.
> 
> Also, Ulvhedin, your real name is unbeliavably kvlt and tr00 to a foreigner like me, I kid you not! Haha!



Haha! Well, that's Norway for you  
Do you handle your shipments yourself? If so, any chance for you to sign the record? Groupie alarm,haha!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 12, 2011)

I will sign ALL the CD's I send, mate. The CD's only exist due to fan pressure, due to the horrible logistics they imply to a one man show such as myself, but since they exist, I'll be damned if I don't make something special out of them!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 12, 2011)

(Improvised solo over Alien Hip Hop - On the Virg)


(Little TSO Christmas Music) 

Enjoy!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 12, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> Enjoy!




I did, awesome! 

I found a few decent-ish videos of me on my channel:

This is demoing an overdrive pedal but the real shred doesn't start until about 2 minutes when I engage my metal distortion as well.



Oh, and this is me too, shred starts about 2:25 but you can't really hear it that well:



This one isn't that shreddy but it's cleaner (and more recent) than any of my other videos.


----------



## midian (Dec 12, 2011)

Noodling around:


----------



## Riggy (Dec 12, 2011)

So I'm writing a backing track to have a widdle over at the moment.


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 12, 2011)

Awwwwww snap

Upload Complete pt.II - YouTube


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 12, 2011)

Nowhere near as 1337 as you guys but this is all I got


----------



## the britt shredder (Dec 12, 2011)

Holicx said:


> this thread got my attention
> Here is some simple stuff i like to do
> Some good shred at 2:20
> Watch in 480 for better quality sound





Dude that is just amazing. Great shred great tone and incredibly melodic. Nice Work.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome videos Fred!!!! I love the tapping riffs you come up with, do you make tabs of any of your songs??

Attempting some of Per Nilsson's finger wizardry.


and one with my new guitar, excuse the camera mic audio:


----------



## raybeast (Dec 12, 2011)

Whoa Fred, if you're signing the CDs I might buy a hard copy too


----------



## Holicx (Dec 12, 2011)

drawnacrol said:


> Awesome videos Fred!!!! I love the tapping riffs you come up with, do you make tabs of any of your songs??
> 
> Attempting some of Per Nilsson's finger wizardry.
> 
> ...




Awesome playing dude!! amazing tone btw!


----------



## Ethn Hayabusa (Dec 13, 2011)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Over on HCAF a while back, someone started a "show us what you got" thread. This is by no means a contest or any sort of dicksizing measure or anything like that. Playing really fucking fast is fun, so have some fun and play fucking fast! Post up vids of you own wankery for all to enjoy this holiday season



That's an awesome swirl.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 13, 2011)

He does them himself and sells them too!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 13, 2011)

drawnacrol said:


> Awesome videos Fred!!!! I love the tapping riffs you come up with, do you make tabs of any of your songs??



No, man - I usually don't have the time to tab all of this stuff out, unfortunately. I do explain a lot of what I do on my Vokle webcasts, which take place every tuesday at 8PM GMT.

Here's a link in case you're interested:
Vokle | Fred Brum

Also, lovely tone and smooth phrasing, man. 



raybeast said:


> Whoa Fred, if you're signing the CDs I might buy a hard copy too



If you want to buy the CD, don't do it through the site, man - you're not supposed to pay for the music itself twice (not that I mind the money, mind you  ), so just email me regarding that and we'll take it from there.

Anyway, no recordings from you? You seem to be tackling the 7-string just great, dude!


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 13, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> I will sign ALL the CD's I send, mate. The CD's only exist due to fan pressure, due to the horrible logistics they imply to a one man show such as myself, but since they exist, I'll be damned if I don't make something special out of them!



When Fred says he'll sign it, what he actually means is that he'll dick slap your disc after he's had loads of anal. Words from the man himself!

Also, everyone here is beastly at guitar.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 13, 2011)

While he hasn't posted it himself, here's our own AngelVivaldi's tune "A Mercurian Summer", which is fucking awesome:


EDIT: who left me rep in Portuguese? I'm most definitely not used to seeing that here! Haha!


----------



## drmosh (Dec 14, 2011)

drawnacrol said:


> Awesome videos Fred!!!! I love the tapping riffs you come up with, do you make tabs of any of your songs??
> 
> Attempting some of Per Nilsson's finger wizardry.
> 
> ...




arrghhh, scary spiderfingers!! 

Great playing!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2011)

drawnacrol said:


> Awesome videos Fred!!!! I love the tapping riffs you come up with, do you make tabs of any of your songs??
> 
> Attempting some of Per Nilsson's finger wizardry.
> 
> ...




You should also post the one where you did the solos on kissing the shadows. That video is badass!


----------



## asphyx123 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## viesczy (Dec 14, 2011)

Just some brainless wanking while I was working on a melody for a progression from August of '10. 

Google

I have a play long with TSO from FOREVER ago. Note that I couldn't hear the piece over my amp, so my timing is a little rushed and my E & B are both tuned flat to stand out against the outro as I didn't know how the mix was going to turn out. 

Google

Nothing recent. 

Derek


----------



## Rako (Dec 14, 2011)

Did this a while ago for the hell of it. Kinda sloppy, ect.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 14, 2011)

asphyx123 said:


>




Your veins....THEY SCARE ME!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 14, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> why cant we have a "who-can-use-the-most-delay-pedals-to-hide-the-fact-they- arent that-great-at guitar-but-like-to-overuse-effects-and-call-it 'art'" competition.
> 
> because i would own the shit out of most people on here. BloodyInferno may be a worthy rival though since we are gay for effects (if i remember correctly)


 


Flanger + 2 short delays (one set to reverse). Close enough I guess.


----------



## asphyx123 (Dec 15, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Your veins....THEY SCARE ME!


 
Haha, they don't look that bad. It was just a weird video bump mapping filter I used in the vid that makes my hands look like the hands of an old man =P


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Dec 15, 2011)

This is me playing a solo by John Petrucci (or jamming along to it)


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 16, 2011)

midian said:


> Noodling around:




One of Rusty Cooley's old Conklins, I believe?

In other news, I totally suck compared to most players here


----------



## raybeast (Dec 16, 2011)

> If you want to buy the CD, don't do it through the site, man - you're not supposed to pay for the music itself twice (not that I mind the money, mind you  ), so just email me regarding that and we'll take it from there.


It's cool man, I'm happy to pay for it again to get a CD copy anyway, especially signed!



> Anyway, no recordings from you? You seem to be tackling the 7-string just great, dude!


Haha thanks man, however I have very few creative bones in my body so those videos make up the majority of my current working ideas  plus I'm a massive social sponge and I always subconsciously rip off other people, so if I tried to record something original now it would probably be a direct ripoff of one of your tracks 

I've been putting some stuff together though, but my recording and drum sim etc know-how isn't quite up to scratch yet. I did however put this little track together when I first started working on that run from the "Wanky Bedroom Clip" video....but I whipped this up in like ten minutes and couldn't get EZDrummer working so...pretty crappy!



Some seriously groovy playing in this thread dudes!


----------



## brutalslam (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't have a vid right now, but I recorded a short clip. It picked up quite a bit of pick clicking noise, but oh well. 

Shred by mcgoreslam on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Jackrat (Dec 18, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> Fake and Gay.
> 
> Also tabs.
> 
> ...


Wait, are you saying mine was fake??


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 18, 2011)

raybeast said:


> Here's some stuff I recorded when I decided to join the BGYL - Bedroom Guitar Youtube Legion
> 
> Here's a cover of the solo to Circus Maximus' "A Darkened Mind", too lazy for a backing track:
> 
> ...




Is it just me or is this neck REALLY wide? The guitar seems jumbo sized to me. What is that thing?


----------



## midian (Dec 18, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> One of Rusty Cooley's old Conklins, I believe?



Yep, that's Rusty's fanned fret Conklin Sidewinder eight string custom


----------



## Moonfridge (Dec 18, 2011)

drawnacrol said:


> Awesome videos Fred!!!! I love the tapping riffs you come up with, do you make tabs of any of your songs??
> 
> Attempting some of Per Nilsson's finger wizardry.
> 
> ...




Didn't realise you posted on here. You're one of my favourite youtubers bro


----------



## asphyx123 (Dec 18, 2011)

Did this today while testing the EZ-Drummer Metal Machine addon.


----------



## Enselmis (Dec 18, 2011)

I suppose this isn't really shredding but it shows off the chops a little and the string skipping at the end is tasty.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 18, 2011)

Jackrat said:


> Wait, are you saying mine was fake??



Nope - old joke between Dave and I. He wants me to put out a Fred Brum mug and mouse mat, haha! Also, "fake and gay" is just an overused YT trolling meme, if you're not familiar with it.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 18, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Nope - old joke between Dave and I. He wants me to put out a Fred Brum mug and mouse mat, haha! Also, "fake and gay" is just an overused YT trolling meme, if you're not familiar with it.





I think a mug and mouse mat would be awesome 

If it needs clarification I've met Fred, had the pleasure of picking up some tips from him and seeing him play extensively so anything I might say which appears contrary is most definitely said with respect and tongue firmly in cheek.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd join this, but i have no idea how to embed a video in my reply... A little help please?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 18, 2011)

Copy the YouTube URL in full, paste into your reply and the forum software should do the rest


----------



## Jackrat (Dec 18, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Nope - old joke between Dave and I. He wants me to put out a Fred Brum mug and mouse mat, haha! Also, "fake and gay" is just an overused YT trolling meme, if you're not familiar with it.



Hahaha a mug and mouse pad would be awesome!


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 18, 2011)

Here is a video I did for some competition:



And yes, I do like melodic minor far too much.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Dec 18, 2011)

asphyx123 said:


> Did this today while testing the EZ-Drummer Metal Machine addon.




1:02 holy epicness Batman!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's some video of my band playing a gig a few weeks ago. Skip ahead 4:20 and 7:12 for some semi-audible shreddy bits. Yes, the dork playing the green H 207 is me. Not gonna lie, this isn't our best performance



I'll see if I can record some stand-alone guitar wankery later.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 18, 2011)

More Christmas music from a show I did recently: 


(messed up once or twice)


----------



## jbrin0tk (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a question for those of you who have posted your vids in this thread: What did you do to get to the level you are at now? Did you mainly just pick songs you liked and hammer away at them until you had them down, or through a bunch of exercises, or something else? How long did it take you to learn those songs? How much time per practice session would you guess that you spent on those songs? Also, does it get easier? As in, you learned X hard song/solo, now Y hard song by another band is easier/quicker to learn? Sorry if this seems like a lot. Just curious. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 19, 2011)

I just improvised a lot when I learned my minor/major scales. Made up my own riffs to songs, I would only learn parts of songs. Never really a whole song. 
I would just work on cool/hard licks I like in songs. 

Just a way I did things. But I also just worked on stuff. 
Basically have fun, challenge myself, and watch other players.


----------



## raybeast (Dec 20, 2011)

I had some exercises I figured out / ripped off for working different stuff, but mostly just learning songs that I liked. I always try to figure things out by ear or from video. Tab is often wrong and you can misinterpret it as well, guitar pro and powertab have helped with the whole MIDI thing though.

The main thing which has helped me get technique happening, and I know people say this a lot but it really needs to be taken on board and to extremes! That is, to make sure you start super slow with everything and nail every single note, and focus on how you want every single note and vibrato to sound.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 20, 2011)

I never had a specific method, to be honest. I started having ideas for songs from the get go, which in turn helped me evolve certain aspects and my own musical ear. I learned to play the entire Metallica catalogue when I was starting out, and quite a few fave bands' stuff, as it was entertaining and allowed me to develop a solid rhythmic grasp.

The shred part itself was a consequence of either trying to emulate some of my fave players' solos (in the identify technique -> practice simplified example to nail mechanics -> go for the full monty way) or "hearing" a specific sound in my head, which is what led me to have the whole bunch of little quirky things to my style.

The only thing sacred is to start slow and allow notes to ring nicely. If it sounds like shit slow, it won't be magically amazing just because one sped it up. Metronomes are your friends, so use them.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Dec 25, 2011)

I just played what I felt like it. I learned sweep picking by playing the Duncan Hills Coffee solo over and over again, until I was able to play it. Now I'm working on some Nevermore stuff, and slowly I'm getting it hahaha. And metronomes are your friend, I've just never used one, mostly cause I've never had a working one. I just pound away at the lick full speed until I can play it clean enough.


----------



## The McThief (Dec 26, 2011)

Not an original, but whatever. This song is soooo fun lol



another cover that I'm sure you guys will like


----------



## asphyx123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Some more home shredding today.


----------



## MABGuitar (Dec 26, 2011)

Here is a video I made last year back when I wanted to start a lick of the week. As you might've guessed this is the first and the last video of that series haha! Hopefully it's enough shred for this thread...


----------



## Blind Theory (Dec 27, 2011)

I rerecorded some stuff and recorded a new little solo. Here are my new videos:

New Solo - YouTube
Old Solo - YouTube

And this is a song I am working on writing. It has some parts more lead-y than others:
B Standard Song Updated - YouTube


----------



## Ulvhedin (Dec 27, 2011)

Jackrat said:


> Hahaha a mug and mouse pad would be awesome!



Fredmug \ Fredpad! That'll boost his sales for sure!


----------



## viesczy (Dec 27, 2011)

jbrin0tk said:


> I have a question for those of you who have posted your vids in this thread: What did you do to get to the level you are at now? Did you mainly just pick songs you liked and hammer away at them until you had them down, or through a bunch of exercises, or something else? How long did it take you to learn those songs? How much time per practice session would you guess that you spent on those songs? Also, does it get easier? As in, you learned X hard song/solo, now Y hard song by another band is easier/quicker to learn? Sorry if this seems like a lot. Just curious. I appreciate the help.



Sight reading music and playing along with the recordings. What really forced me to improve my abilities was playing hard pieces written for other instruments as their "physical logic" is different than a guitar's physical logic. 

My one instructor had 4 note per string finger drills that I used to practice to build up independence in my left hand and a precise right hand. There are 96 combos available, then when I got those down I combined 2 different patters to play 8 rather than 4 notes per strong. 

I kept it fun and challenging and it never once felt like it was a bore/chore. 

Derek


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Dec 29, 2011)

Me and one of the other guitar guitarists in my band (A Sense of Gravity | Facebook) decided to show off some solos from our songs. I play keys and guitar in this band, and get some decent keys shred in there too!


----------



## Kwirk (Dec 29, 2011)

Really old video:



I probably can't play this now. :/ Too much slackin'.


----------



## Holicx (Jan 1, 2012)

My cousin doesnt have an account here so ima share his shred wankery with you all


----------



## the britt shredder (Jan 3, 2012)

Speedy Fingers said:


> Me and one of the other guitar guitarists in my band (A Sense of Gravity | Facebook) decided to show off some solos from our songs. I play keys and guitar in this band, and get some decent keys shred in there too!





Dude... That is some good stuff.... like Children of Bodom much?


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Jan 4, 2012)

the britt shredder said:


> Dude... That is some good stuff.... like Children of Bodom much?


I'm not really a huge fan, not too sure about the other guitarist either. I don't mind their keyboardist's project... Warmen?

I really love Alex Argento and Matt Guillory. Amazing players.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jan 4, 2012)

Not an original, but it's the "wankiest" of my uploads


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 4, 2012)

WHEW! SMOKIN Epitaph cover, dude. i need to learn that. got a tab?


----------



## Eptaceros (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks man, appreciate it! i got the Epitaph tab book, that thing is a piece of gold.


----------



## HeavyRiffin (Jan 6, 2012)

Something I came up with yesterday


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 6, 2012)

Eptaceros said:


> Not an original, but it's the "wankiest" of my uploads




Fuck me that was good.

Some of the bends/vibrato sounded a wee bit off (only a little bit, though) in the earlier sections of the solo, but those are very minor complaints.

The shreddy bits... holy mother of fuck, they were insane. Spot on. I want to learn that solo but I know I could never do it as well as that.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's my most recent video:



I hate the band, but the guitarist is next-level brilliant, so I whipped out a quick cover of this solo.

It's fairly easy actually, apart from the diminished bits at the end (which I didn't do very well, I admit) and I sort of cocked up the five-string sweep at the very end, but apart from that I think it's fairly clean.


----------



## raybeast (Jan 16, 2012)

Messing around with Axe FX and a borrowed '64 SG


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 16, 2012)

raybeast said:


> Messing around with Axe FX and a borrowed '64 SG




I was hearing so much PG influence in most of that, and then you whipped the string skipping excercise out and my face melted. You, sir, are good. 

Also, that guitar sounds like god.


----------



## raybeast (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha cheers man, one of the solos there was a PG one from a Racer X song, and the string skipping thing is stolen straight from one of Paul's instructionals  so little bit of Gilbert influence, yeah


----------



## feilong29 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm still figuring out Audio settings... sorry! Just waking on my new Schecter Hellraiser C-7 NT


----------



## Enselmis (Jan 23, 2012)

Wooooo CHON


----------

